

China disconnected ALL internet access from the world - EdisonW
http://www.weibo.com/n/cooperunion

======
EdisonW
All the Chinese websites are not acessible right now (weibo.com, renren.com)
and when I did get on weibo a few minutes ago after trying so many times, they
were talking about how none of the international websites are accessible from
the U.S. The funniest thing is that Weibo.com tries to give me a error page in
chinese saying that my internet connection is disrupted. [Image:
[https://edisonwang.sqsp.com/blog/uhp2hhr24rr3pc7ugpam3rvc9lb...](https://edisonwang.sqsp.com/blog/uhp2hhr24rr3pc7ugpam3rvc9lbolb?format=1000w)
]--->it's the same message you get on Internet Explorer when you cannot access
an website because of DNS issue. People on weibo were suggesting that the
Chinese government is deploying a new firewall.

[Update: some sites are coming back.]

------
zrgiu_
Shameless plug: my post (earlier than this one) with more details
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3830901>

------
evoxed
Any more info? I'm not familiar with the system but were incoming requests
failing too (accessing Chinese servers)?

Not related: I was wondering why the link had Cooper in it, and then I noticed
your name and remembered seeing it on the Cooper homepage recently. (former
Arch student)

------
alexbosworth
it's hit or miss, but its mostly disconnected - i am posting this from beijing

~~~
EdisonW
Yea. I have a few facebook friends confirming that it is not working on their
phones but one of my friends somewhere else in NY is getting hits on weibo.

------
wangweij
They are back.

